# Denver/Boulder area squats?



## demeter (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anybody happen to know of any squat houses or just good places to squat in the Boulder/Denver, Colorado area? Even a collective house would suffice. Just trying to find some shelter with it getting colder outside.


----------



## Kal (Jan 17, 2015)

There is a homeless shelter in Boulder it's on Broadway that's all I know of. Personally I think Denver and Boulder both suck and will not ever go back to either town.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 3, 2015)

if your in downtown denver go to union station at the end of the mall and take the W line to golden just take that shit it gets pretty secluded out there. also theres a diy punk venue along the W line as well called 7th circle. https://www.facebook.com/SeventhCircleMusicCollective its on 7th and federal hit me up i know denver like the back of my hand


----------

